# recommendations for a surface planing bit



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

I want to buy a surface planing / bottom cleaning bit for milling. On Amazon I have found bits by Magnate, Yonico and Grizzly and elsewhere found MLCS. The Magnate brand has a lot of different sizes, is a little more expensive up front (about $24 +/-) but then costs another $9 shipping as opposed to free shipping on all of the others. What experience do forum members have with these brands? Any other recommendations? I would rather spend more on something good than buy cheap and have to replace it or be unhappy with it. (As the saying goes, "I don't have enough money to buy cheap")


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hank I've seen comments that imply that Grizz's bits aren't the best. Yonico's have rated fairly well. I have some that I haven't used much but they come sharp and with thick carbide. My memory isn't as good about comments on Magnate but it seems the responses were positive. Having dealt with Yonico, the customer service is second to none and other members have agreed with that.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Charles -
I did a search through the forum on different brands. There are a lot of good comments on Yonico. While Whiteside and Amana are regarded highly, my impression is that people do not find a huge difference between them and Yonico, Magnate and a few others. Looks like I will go with the Yonico.


----------



## twinton (Jul 28, 2014)

Hank How did the bit work out. I am in the process now of buying the same bit so I am curious. Currently Whiteside has the lead above all. Thanks
tw


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have nothing but good things to say about magnate bits. Buy a couple at a time to save on shipping if that helps. 

I have around 15, all great bits


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

twinton said:


> Hank How did the bit work out. I am in the process now of buying the same bit so I am curious. Currently Whiteside has the lead above all. Thanks
> tw


I jumped the gun, that is before I saw Doug's recommendation, and ordered the Yonico. As shipping to Israel is very expensive, someone will be bringing it to me, so I will only get it at the end of the month. I'll let you know how I like it soon after as I have a project waiting for it.
Hank


----------



## leftcoaster47 (May 31, 2013)

*Geez,Louise, its Amana, pleeze*

Amana bits, as far as my six dozen or so Bits go, last longer, sharpen better, and cut sweeter. This after about 40 years of bit-mashing, making lumber shorter, and hardwood seem softer.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hank, Amana bits are supposed to be made in Israel. No way to get a deal on them there?
I have a decent selection and find them very good in use. Fine Woodworking did a bit test back about 2007 and the Whiteside bits tested the best. Interestingly, Amana, Freud, and CMT only rated as good and several, namely BC Saw, Infinity, Lee Valley, Rockler, Southeast Tool, and Woodtek all rated better. Yonico and Magnate weren't in the test unfortunately. The late Bobj3 used Yonicos and he said he was very happy with them and he said more than once that " he liked sharp bits". Let us know how you like them when you get yours.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Hank, Amana bits are supposed to be made in Israel. No way to get a deal on them there?
> I have a decent selection and find them very good in use. Fine Woodworking did a bit test back about 2007 and the Whiteside bits tested the best. Interestingly, Amana, Freud, and CMT only rated as good and several, namely BC Saw, Infinity, Lee Valley, Rockler, Southeast Tool, and Woodtek all rated better. Yonico and Magnate weren't in the test unfortunately. The late Bobj3 used Yonicos and he said he was very happy with them and he said more than once that " he liked sharp bits". Let us know how you like them when you get yours.


I have heard that Amana bits are made in Israel, but I haven't seen them here. I will make an effort to look for them. I have seen Woodpecker Router Bits, made in Israel. Does anyone know anything about them? From their website, I understand that they are a line of Dimar. I will ask around here to get more information.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

hankh said:


> I have heard that Amana bits are made in Israel, but I haven't seen them here. I will make an effort to look for them. I have seen Woodpecker Router Bits, made in Israel. Does anyone know anything about them? From their website, I understand that they are a line of Dimar. I will ask around here to get more information.


I have a Dimar bit or two. They are good bits but they seem a bit pricey and I never see deals on them. I don't know about Woodpecker.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

twinton said:


> Hank How did the bit work out. I am in the process now of buying the same bit so I am curious. Currently Whiteside has the lead above all. Thanks
> tw


I got the bit and tried it out. I am new to routers and woodworking, so I have nothing to compare it to - just a look at the results. 
I am making a router table - top will be two 12mm birch plywood glued together with formica top and bottom. I needed to clear out material from the bottom to attach the router (Bosch 1617). I used a 1/2" straight bit to clear out most of it, leaving about 2-3 mm to finish with the bottom-cleaner. I've attached pictures - hope they will help. The bit gave me a very smooth surface. The imperfections, seen by the different layers of ply exposed, is due to my limited :sadbut improving) skill.
Hank


----------

